# SMOK OSUB Plus 80W TC Silver stock availability



## zMeister (3/1/17)

I'm looking to buy a *SMOK OSUB Plus 80W TC Silver but I'm struggling to find vendors with available stock *


----------



## Merna (3/1/17)

Hi @zMeister I have a couple left, please have a look?

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/kits/products/smok-osub-plus-kit?variant=28396663297


----------

